# Help in finding woodturning shows, clubs in other countrys



## RexB (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi All,

Not sure where to post this, what category???

My wife and I are traveling to Ireland, England and Scotland in March and April. I'd like to find any wood turning shows, Demonstrations, etc, that are occurring during that time.

How/what is the best way to find that information? Also how would I find wood turning clubs over there, that my wife and I can visit (and Learn) while there....

Also where would I find information on what woods I can mail back into the US?

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2014)

Not sure where this should go either but we won't worry about that.

My suggestion would be to join a few country-specific woodworking forums and ask for names for clubs in or near the towns you'll be visiting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

If you are on Facebook look up Glen Lucas he lives in Ireland and would be my go to guy. If he doesn't know personally when and where he likely can point you towards a website or group you could call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2014)

You could also try emailing the editor of Woodturning magazine as it is based in the UK. IIRC, his name is Mark Baker.

I believe Glen Lucas provides lessons for a fee... That would be on my list for sure.


----------



## guylaizure (Oct 4, 2014)

Email Glen Lucas.Since he lives in Ireland and teaches and demos all over Europe he should be able to give you a list of woodturning clubs.


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 4, 2014)

This is a pretty good forum, bet you can get your answers there.

http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/wood-turning-lathes.html


----------



## Tim Carter (Oct 5, 2014)

You also can check the AAW directory and find turners in other countries.


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 27, 2014)

Tim Carter said:


> You also can check the AAW directory and find turners in other countries.



That is exactly where I would go as well, if nothing else you can find members in those countries where you will be visiting and send them an email before your arrival.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 27, 2014)

For shows, here are some starters; Don't use just one. Talk to people who have been to show before going. When you go to a show as a vendor make sure you talk to as many vendors you can. They love to tell which shows are good and which ones suck. You don't want to go to a show expecting to display your craft and it turn out to be an over blown flea market.

http://festivalnet.com/index.html
http://www.artscraftsshowbusiness.com/Default.aspx
http://www.juriedartservices.com/index.php?content=home_new
http://www.artfairinsiders.com/
https://www.zapplication.org/index.php
http://www.fairsandfestivals.net/
www.festivals-and-shows.com/art-craft-shows.html
www.craftlister.com
www.artscraftsshowbusiness.com
http://www.sunshineartist.com/shows/
http://www.artfairsourcebook.com/
www.zapplication.org/participating-events.php


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 27, 2014)

It appears from your post you are interested only in show for your trip? If you hare looking for show here, let me know, I have a lot of background in doing shows, the listings that Alan posted are prefect and exactly where I go as well to research a show. If I can help in any way PM me.


----------

